# Heparin in bladder instillations - HELP!



## hkthomsen@yahoo.com (Aug 31, 2018)

Our urogynecology office does bladder instillations frequently, & always bills Heparin.  I just want to make sure we are billing them correctly.  I discovered recently that we are incorrectly billing the units of HEPARIN.  Chart states 40,000 units, we've been billing 1.  Yikes!

Here is how we code the instillations -

51700
81003-59
J1644  1 unit (Heparin)
J2001-59 1 unit (lidocaine)
A4550 (sterile tray)

With this newly found error in units for Heparin - we are trying to figure out the new "cost" for J1644.  Right now 1 unit is $14.  Where can I find this info?  Because if I code Heparin properly, that would be 40 units (40 X 1,000 = 40,000 units)....which will DOUBLE the cost of the instillation - that doesn't seem right?  The office is not being very helpful in finding this info. out - they claim it is included in the cost of the tray?  But Mediare denies the tray's so then they get $0.00 ?

Any help anyone can offer would be GREAT!  Thanks.


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Aug 31, 2018)

I am not sure where to find the price. But, I can tell you how we bill Heparin.

51700
J1644 X40
81002



The HCPCS book reads that J1644 is per 1000 units. So, ours comes to about $200 for the medication.


----------



## hkthomsen@yahoo.com (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you so much for your response!  So 1 unit then of Heparin is $5?  That helps me tremendously.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## LisaIHodges (Jun 5, 2019)

Would the J1644 and J2001 be billed even though these codes are for an injections?


----------

